# A Thousand Sons (Unabridged audio) has finished recording.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Christian Dunn posted on his facebook page:

"And that's a wrap - the *unabridged* audio of A Thousand Sons is in the bag!"

They're starting the launch with an abridged version of Horus Rising, however, i'm wondering if they've completed everything in between or not as well. seems a large leap from HR, to ATS...

discuss.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe they'er just smashing out the most popular ones first?

So the abyss and the first DA book might come out in a few years...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hang on...close the lid...put it the right way up...okay my soapbox is now ready.

I thought _Decent of Angels_ was a very well written book that suffered from the It-wasn't-what-I-was-expecting-so-it's-crap phenomena.

Plossy me old mucker, any idea what the final hour count on the unabridged is?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ill own up i had that impression of DOA when i brought it, but tbh it the end i really didnt enjoy the story.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> Maybe they'er just smashing out the most popular ones first?
> 
> So the abyss and the first DA book might come out in a few years...


Jesus, I hope they don't bother their arses. Lets try and commit those abject failures to history.



Phil73805 said:


> I thought _Decent of Angels_ was a very well written book that suffered from the It-wasn't-what-I-was-expecting-so-it's-crap phenomena.


You would appear to be in a minority. Everyone else seems to think it's just plain shit.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't. I liked _Descent of Angels_ it just suffered because most of the other HH books were better.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> Plossy me old mucker, any idea what the final hour count on the unabridged is?


i'll get on it. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like the final hour count is just over 17 hours. cheers!

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dam bro, 17 hours!


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you know who is reading it?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i could try to find out.

CP


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

17 hours! :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that'll take up a lot of space on the Ipod.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Do you know who is reading it?


Christian says it's "Martyn Ellis - same guy who read Horus Rising." (although Horus Rising has not been release yet. it will be abridged)

CP


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if the 20 pounds price is going to stick when they release the digital versions


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

jasonbob said:


> I wonder if the 20 pounds price is going to stick when they release the digital versions


Well _The Strain_ that I recently bought on Itunes, which is where a lot of the stuff they release will end up cost me $28. I figure they'd stick around there and probably charge 14 pounds or so.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

17 Hours of Dan Abnett-Horus Heresy goodness? hmmmm Heresy *Drools*

I may well have to pick that one up.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> 17 Hours of Dan Abnett-Horus Heresy goodness? hmmmm Heresy *Drools*
> 
> I may well have to pick that one up.


actually mate, it's Graham McNeill. 

Dan wrote Prospero Burns


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, no matter what I will buy it even though I just finished tales of heresy but still I will just wait till I get to ATS then listin to it.But the dark angel heresy book wasnt to bad in my opinion.
Ordo


----------



## The Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

I've not been impressed so far with the voicing for the audio work from BL, I thought _Raven's Flight_ was awful with that - I liked the story being told however.

_Aenerion_ on the other hand was well-done I thought.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think I could stand to listen to someone's voice for 17 hours, I'd want to hunt them down and punch them- you just know you'd find something irritating about the way the guy speaks so imagine spending most of a day listening to him...ugh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love audio books, they help kill the drudgery that is 90 minutes in the gym, but I think BL could go about it differently.

Why do a novel that is only recently published? Surely a new title would make more sense to release as an introduction to audio books? I personally will not be paying £20/€25/$30 to listen to a book I've already bought for half that price. If it was a new title in the _Heresy_ or _Time of Legends_ series, I probably would shell out.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

between yesterday and today...the Audio release of "A Thousand Sons" has been changed from December to November...woot!...not having read the book, i am looking foward to hearing the -full- version of it...with my schedule and occupation its -much- easier to listen to the stories i cannot make time to actually read, because honestly this one isnt one that sparked my interest as much as others...ill definately listen to it though and save my precious "reading" time for much more relevant volumes...


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

I found _A Thousand Sons_ quite a heavy read in certain areas, but then, I normally skim read, so that's not a surprise. 

As novel as I find audio books (har har), I don't think i'll be shelling out money I could spend on minis for a book i've already read. It's nice to see they're pursuing the audio book format though, I enjoyed _Garro. _


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

17hours is epic, i dont think it took me 17hours to read the book!


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Well naturally you can read faster than you speak. And then you have to take into consideration the more dramatic scenes of voice acting where the tone might be slower for added emotion or emphasis


----------

